# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Vullneti i lirë

## PrInCiPiEl

*Vullneti i lirë* 

Përshendetje të gjithëve   :buzeqeshje: 

*Vetëm qeniet njerëzore kanë vullnet të lirë!*! 

Ato mund të vendosin nga cila anë të shkojne (si t'i jetojne jetët e tyre); në secilin rast, do të shohin rezultatet e veprimeve te tyre. 

C'ka është më e rëndësishme, ekziston mundësia për të ndryshuar rrugeë ku po ecim, që nga dita kur lindëm e deri kur të vdesim. 

Ekziston dallimi ndërmjet njohjes së rrugës dhe ndjekjes së rrugës që dëshironi. 

Përsa i përket filozofisë së jetës dhe të qenit (ekzistences), çdo gjë e shkruar dhe thënë nga qeniet njerëzore, duke qene produkt vetëm i mendjes së tyre, është *RELATIVE*; ajo nuk është e *VËRTETA ABSOLUTE*. 

Mjafton te shihni se ç'ndodhi me komunizmin (*PRODHIM* i Marksit, Engelsit dhe Leninit) etj. 

Jeta është *SPROVË*, dhe duke ditur këte ne mund të gjejmë çfarë është gabim dhe çfarë është gjëja e duhur. 

Për të njohur jetën dhe ekzistencën sa me thelle (deri në një farë mase, jo plotesisht, sepse kjo është e pamundur!), ne duhet të: 

*LEXOJMË, MËSOJMË, STUDIOJMË.* 

Për më tepër, ne duhet ta *VEMË NË JETË* njohurinë (atë të duhurën!) që fitojmë dhe të ndjekim rrugën që kemi zgjedhur(duke shpresuar që është ajo e drejta!), me vullnetin tonë te lirë. 

Nëse nuk është rruga e duhur, ne duhet të kërkojmë dhe të kthehemi në rrugën e drejtë. 

Për disa gjëra në jetë ne nuk kemi vullnet të lirë, si për shembull kohën kur lindëm etj. 

Nëse nuk vendosim vetë se çfarë do të bëjmë me vullnetin tonë të lirë, atëherë dikush tjeter *MUND* të vendosë për ne! 


Sinqerisht 
©*PrInCiPiEl*

 :i qetë:

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga PrInCiPiEl_ 
> *Vetëm qeniet njerëzore kanë vullnet të lirë!*


Do te deshiroja te beja nje korrigjim ketu: 
Vetëm qeniet njerëzore kanë mundesi te kene vullnet të lirë!

*



			
				Nëse nuk vendosim vetë se çfarë do të bëjmë me vullnetin tonë të lirë, atëherë dikush tjeter MUND të vendosë për ne!
			
		

*Pergjigjia ime eshte se askush nuk duhet te vendose per te vetmen te drejte personale qe kemi mbi kete toke.. vullnetin e lire..


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *PrInCiPiEl* :
> 
> *Vullneti i lirë* 
> 
> Përshendetje të gjithëve  
> 
> *Vetëm qeniet njerëzore kanë vullnet të lirë!*! 
> 
> Ato mund të vendosin nga cila anë të shkojne (si t'i jetojne jetët e tyre); në secilin rast, do të shohin rezultatet e veprimeve te tyre. 
> ...



_Për sqarime më detale ..., shpresojmë më vonë..._

PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## Albo

Kur lindim, lindim pa vullnetin tone por te prinderve tane. Kur vdesim, vdesim pa vullnetin tone por koha e imponon vdekjen mbi ne. Kur jetojme, nuk jetojme ne nje jete qe na pelqen por ne jeten qe serrisht na imponohet me gezimet dhe hidherimet e saj.

Per cilin "Vullnet te lire" e keni fjalen?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje: 


Njeriu do të drejtohet nga ajo që synon zemra e tijë dhe cfarë qëllimi ka !
Njerëzve i mundësohen ato që i kanë zgjedhur në zemrat e veta dhe cfarë jane qëllimet e tyre ,rrjedhimisht nuk ka dhunë , nuk ka detyrim e as shtërngim në dicka që nuk është në pajtim me natyrat tona.
Njerëzit kanë qëllimin e  realizimi i atij qëllimi është *I SIGURTE*, dhe këte nëse është I mirë , me të mirë , ndërsa nëse është I keq me të keq.

_Liria njerëzore që e posedojmë ne sot , është begati dhe shpërblim e cila na është dhënë krejtësisht në mënyrë të pavarur nga vullneti jonë_!

Njërëzit lirinë nuk e kanë me masë të përhershme por vetëm aftësine relative , e cila zmadhohet dhe zvoglohet.

Kjo ishte për të sqaruar botëkuptimet e gabuara për _caktimin_ dhe _fatin_ e *vullnetit të lirë* dhe *zgjedhjes së lirë* .


 :i qetë:

----------


## Shpirta

Me vullnet te lire bejme zgjidhje te ndryshme ne lidhje me jeten por asnjehere nuk jemi te lire ne kuptimin absolut te fjales . Gjithmone zgjedhja do ndikohet nga shume faktore te brendshem dhe te jashtem.Ne kemi idene se ne kemi vendosur per veten por zgjedhja e rruges eshte bere me pare dhe ne vetem ndjekim ate qe eshte hapur me pare.
Per mua rruga e jetes eshte si nje autostrade e cila te lejon qe brenda per brenda saj te besh zgjedhje majtas apo djathtas apo mbrapa...por ajo arrin ne te njejtin destinacion.Ajo- rruga eshte e parashtruar dhe ne vetem shkelim mbi te.

----------


## Albo

A e dini perse SHBA eshte vendi me demokratik dhe me i lire ne bote?

Pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte dhe kuptimplote: Njeriu ka me shume liri (vullnet te lire) se sa vendet e tjera te botes. Por edhe ne SHBA, liria e njeriut eshte e limituar brenda kornizave fetare, ligjore, shoqerore. Asnje njeri nuk eshte i lire pasi asnje njeri nuk krijon jeten e tij, vetem i pershtatet shoqerise ne te cilen jeton.

Foshnja kur lind ka vullnet te pije nga gjiri i nenes se vet, por nese gjiri nuk ka qumesht, ai pi edhe qumshtin e lopes qe nena i blen ne pazar. Per foshnjen, ai veproi me vullnet te lire duke pire qumesht, packa se nuk eshte qumshti qe ai mendon se po pi. E njejta gje edhe me njerezit, ata vetem sa i bejne qejfin vetes duke menduar se po "zgjedhin" ate jete qe u pelqen, kur ne fakt ata jane vetem aktore te pavetedijshem te nje skenari me te gjere.

Si do te ndiheshit nese nje dite te uleshit e shihnit filmin e jetes suaj?!

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *A e dini perse SHBA eshte vendi me demokratik dhe me i lire ne bote?
> 
> Pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte dhe kuptimplote: Njeriu ka me shume liri (vullnet te lire) se sa vendet e tjera te botes. Por edhe ne SHBA, liria e njeriut eshte e limituar brenda kornizave fetare, ligjore, shoqerore. Asnje njeri nuk eshte i lire pasi asnje njeri nuk krijon jeten e tij, vetem i pershtatet shoqerise ne te cilen jeton.
> *


Sdo te shtoja gje tjeter vec ketyre fjaleve.

----------


## Toni222us

liria mbaron aty ku cenohet e tjetrit ............... a ka liri te plot ?

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *A e dini perse SHBA eshte vendi me demokratik dhe me i lire ne bote?
> 
> *


Nuk eshte e nevojshe ta citoja pergjigjen e pyetjes se dhene nga Albo. 

shume njerez kane pesuar lavazh truri ketu ne Amerike.  
Albo, qe mos t'i hyj shume thelle, pas luftes ne Irak, ti e di aq mire sa e di dhe une lavazhin qe iu be amerikaneve. Dhe masat nuk kishin mundesi te gjykonin objektivisht, fale informacionit te censuruar e cunguar qe u shpernda ne kontinent.
Vullneti i lire sic eshte trajtuar ne fillimin e temes, kam idene se nuk ka pasur per qellim te perqendrohet ne zgjidhjet e individit, te kushtezuara nga limitimet e shoqerise ne te cilen jeton. 
Pyetja ishte shtruar, me sa kuptova une, per te kerkuar nga individi kuptimin mbi idene e "zgjedhjes".
Kushtezimet qe vijne nga  feja, shoqeria, gjuha, ligjet, jane nje pjese e zgjidhjes. 
Por ato nuk vene dot limite mbi vullnetin e lire te individit.

----------


## GoDDeSS

> _Postuar më parë nga Toni222us_ 
> *liria mbaron aty ku cenohet e tjetrit ............... a ka liri te plot ?*


Jo nuk ka!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *GoDDeSS*
> _Anëtari Nr. 4809 , Shkruajtur me 26-06-2003_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postuar më parë nga _Toni222us_ 
> liria mbaron aty ku cenohet e tjetrit ............... a ka liri te plot ? 
> ...



Përshëndetje  : )


Njeriu ka *mundësi* të *I zgjeroj kufijtë* e lirisë me *fe* dhe me *shkencë* : )



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Veshtrusja

Interesant se sa njerez me mendime "deterministe" paskan shkruajtur te kjo teme.

Vullneti i lire nuk eshte dicka qe preket, nuk eshte dicka materiale, nuk eshte dicka qe mund te hidhet poshte nga dikush tjeter. *Vullneti i lire eshte "shpirti i njeriut".*

Ju qe nuk i besoni vullnetit te lire, atehere nuk i besoni shpirtit? Nuk i besoni arsyetimit? Nuk i besoni zemres? Nuk i besoni llogjikes?

Ne qoftese nje njeri i beson shpirtit, zemres, llogjikes dhe arsyetimit midis te tjera, atehere detyrimisht quhet njeri qe i beson vullnetit te lire.  Sepse ideja e vullnetit te lire gjen mbeshtetje pikerisht te ato concepte te njeriut.

Ne qoftese disa nga ju mendoni se nuk jemi te lire. Atehere cfare? Ne jemi rezultati i shoqeris? Atehere jeta jone ska kuptim sepse individi jone eshte thjesht ashtu si na ka formuar shoqeria? Atehere ne nuk jemi gje pervec se thjesht nje makineri? Asgje pervecse thjesht nje robot? 

Per mendimin tim, eshte e pamundur te krahesosh njeriun me nje robot! Njeriu nuk krahesohet as me kafshat e tjera nga vete fakti sepse ka mundesine e arsyetimit.

Dikush ka postuar : "liria e njeriut eshte e limituar brenda kornizave fetare, ligjore, shoqerore"

Ligji mund te na fusi ne burg, feja mund te na denoj ashtu si dhe shoqeria...por ama, shpirti njeriut vazhdon te jetoj. Ka njerez qe jan burgosur gjat komunizmit shqipetar (i cili nuk i lejoj asnje lloj lirie te dukshme njeriut)....por vullneti i lire vazhdoj te jetonte brenda tyre...dhe kete mund ta shofesh po te lexosh veprat e disa njerezeve qe kan qen ne burg. 

Mendimet tona jan te influencuara por influenca ka nje kufi (ashtu si cdo gje tjeter ne bote qe ka kufi). Ne mund te influencohemi vetem po te "duam" te influencohemi. Vetem ne qoftese zgjedhim te kete dicka influence mbi ne. Dicka mund te na influencoj ne pa deshiren tone vetem ne qoftese vullneti jone nuk eshte i fort.

Ne qoftese ne nuk do te kishim vullnetin e lire dhe ne qoftese cdo gje do ishte si nje rezultat i influencave te ambietit, atehere si mund ta shpjegosh nje njeri qe behet radical edhe pse rritur ne nje ambient me se plot me dashuri, dhe ku mundohet te jap nje edukim te sakt, etj.....?

PS: Gjat leximeve te mija vetem filozof me pikepamje materialiste komuniste apo socialiste perkrahin mendimet deterministe (dmth qe nuk i besojn vullnetit te lire).....zakonisht kan qen filozof ateist te cilet nuk i besonin Zotit. 

Ndersa free will advocates mund te jen edhe ateist edhe besimetar, Sartre ka qen nje ateist pro individualitetit te njeriut dhe vullnetit te lire.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Vullneti i Lirë i Zotit* i ka dhënë ekzistencë vullnetit tonë të lirë !

----------


## Hyllien

I cilit zot?
Me sa lexova me siper shumica ka devijuar nga tema e vullenetit dhe ka shkuar tek liria. Un them se jane dy gjera qe duhen te konsiderohen ne menyre te vecante. Persa i perket vullnetit te lire(free will), nuk esht thjesht vetem liri por duhet tu pare ne kompleksin fetar dhe psikilogjik. 
Ne fete teiste sidomos flas per testamentin e vjeter dhe ne shume shkrime qe kemi nga Plato dhe filozof te tjere jepen predikimet e nje zoti te plotfuqishem, te gjithditur dhe i gjith mire(omni-benevolent,omni-scient,omni-potent). Duke patur keto 3 gjera parasysh kemi shume probleme nqs pranojm faktin se ne kemi te vullent te lire, sepse nje nga predikatet kryesore qe e cileson zotin si te gjithditur bie poshte. Duke rene poshte ky fakt bie poshte edhe fakti i nje zoti krijues(deri diku). Nqs zoti nuk di gjithcka sjell dy fakte te reja.. ose kemi nje krijues qe ka dituri per te krijuar vetem nje qenie te re por qenia e re eshte indipendente dhe zoti nuk di se cfar ndodh me tej, ose fakti i plotfuqishmerise bie poshte. Ne rastin e dyte ska kuptim zoti ne fete teiste. 
Nje nder te paret qe ka shkruajtur gjate per vullnetin e lire ka qene nje monk me origjine afrikane(shen augustini). Shume filozofe te tjere jane munduar qe te justifikojn faktin e vullnetit te lire por duke prezervuar dhe faktorin e fese ose te nje ideali me mire. 
Nje nga aresyet qe augustini gjeti veten te shkruaj per te tilla gjera.. eshte fakti se nje zot qe esht i gjith ditur sjell kontradikte me nje zot qe esht i mire(omni-benevolent). Krijon nje fare situate kur zoti di gjithcka dhe njeriu esht thjesht nje lloj kukulle qe kontrollohet nga siper. Kjo esht gjithashtu nje nga kritikat me te medheja qe i behet fese perendimore sot. 
Sipas fese kristiane apo muslimane apo testamenti i vjeter(deri diku).. kemi nje kohe universale lineare. (krijesa-zhvillim-judgement day). Pra gjithcka esht e paracaktuar.

Mund te shifet fare qarte pse ne bote ka shume njerez qe konvertohen ne fete jo-teiste lindore(hinduism , budhism), sepse cilesohen si me liberale sidomos budhismi. Koha nuk esht me lineare por ciklike, nuk ka nje zot po disa(Hinoteism ne hinduism). Kemi te ashtuquajturit guru qe kane dhe ndjekesit  e tyre. Esht nje fe me dinamike qe e lejon njeriun te thote qe un jam i lire por ama permban dhe faktin moral fetar ne te qe eshte dicka e rendesishme.  

Per mua esht e veshtire te jepet nje pergjigje ne kuadrin fetar(sidomos ate perendimor). Njeriu duhet te kete nje fare kufizimi deri diku. 
esht e vertete qe ne amerike ka liri...por ka dhe nje abuzim te kesaj lirie te cfrenuar. {Nqs Rusia morri fund si sistem ekonomik, amerika do e kete fundin nga sistemi shoqeror qe ka(prandaj i fusin edhe parate ne armatime sepse esht e vetmja menyre per te mbajtur supremacine)}. Njerezit mendojn se mund te behet gjithcka, por harrojn se demokracia ka te drejta por ama ka dhe detyra. Ne nje bote kur gjithkush thote se un kam nje vullnet te lire kjo degjeneron shume shpejt ne idene se kam te drejte te bej cte dua. Nje mendim i tille e zhvesh personin nga ana morale gje qe sjell nje denigrim ne shoqeri.

mos kam deviju ene un nga tema  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Cyclotomic, me pelqeu shkrimi jot dhe prandaj po jap dhe une disa komente mbi ate.  :buzeqeshje: 

Per fete besimetare:

Zoti eshte nje krijues i plote fuqishem por kjo sdo te thot se duke patur k'te gje parasysh se njeriut i mungon vullneti i lire.

Psh, hadje themi se ekziston nje plan qe ka krijuar Zoti per ne. Ne, ose mund te ndjekim ate plan ose mund te dalim jashte rruges se tij. Pra kemi nje zgjedhje per te bere ose nje "choice", dhe pikerisht k'tu ze vend vullneti i lire. Ne k'te menyr nuk mund ta hedhesh aq leht poshte iden se eksiton vullneti i lire pa Zoti  ose nuk ekziston Zoti duke patur parasysh se ekziston vullneti i lire.




> Nje nga aresyet qe augustini gjeti veten te shkruaj per te tilla gjera.. eshte fakti se nje zot qe esht i gjith ditur sjell kontradikte me nje zot qe esht i mire(omni-benevolent). Krijon nje fare situate kur zoti di gjithcka dhe njeriu esht thjesht nje lloj kukulle qe kontrollohet nga siper. Kjo esht gjithashtu nje nga kritikat me te medheja qe i behet fese perendimore sot.


Duhet te me sqarrosh me teper se ku qendron kontradita me nje Zot te gjith ditur dhe te mire.  Sepse qe te jesh i gjith ditur eshte nje pjese e miresis dhe madhesis se tij.

Nuk eshte e then te konsiderohet njeriu si nje lloj kukulle. Nese ne pranojm ekzistencen e Zotit, atehere ne jemi duke then se ekziston dicka mbi njerezit qe e ka krijuar njerezin. Por ky Zot i plot fuqishem qe na ka krijuar ne, gjithashtu na ka dhen disa virtyte si psh arsyetimin dhe vullnetin e lire. Atehere, njeriu ose mund te ndjeki rrugen e Zotit ose mund te dali jashte asaj rruge. Zoti te jepe nje drejtim me ane te fes, njeriu zgjedhe (vullneti i lire) nese deshiron ta ndjeki ate rruge apo jo.




> Mund te shifet fare qarte pse ne bote ka shume njerez qe konvertohen ne fete jo-teiste lindore(hinduism , budhism), sepse cilesohen si me liberale sidomos budhismi.


Kur thua se cilesohen me liberale, ne cfare kuptimi e thua? Nje shembull do te ishte mire duke krahesuar fete monoteiste me ato politeiste.




> esht e vertete qe ne amerike ka liri...por ka dhe nje abuzim te kesaj lirie te cfrenuar.


Ke nje fare te drejte, por gjithashtu duhet te kesh parasysh se abuzime ka kudo dhe jo vetem ne Amerike, pavaresisht se ne aspekte te ndryshme te jetes.




> Ne nje bote kur gjithkush thote se un kam nje vullnet te lire kjo degjeneron shume shpejt ne idene se kam te drejte te bej cte dua.


Ketu duhet te te kundershtoj pak. Per mendimin tim, nuk eshte eshte nje gje e keqe ekzistenca e "vullnetit te lire", per kundrazi do te thoja se eshte nje nga gjerat qe krijon variacion ne jeten e njerezis. "Liria" eshte dicka e ndryshme nga vullneti i lire. Ne qoftese ka liri pa rregull dhe pa ligje atehere kemi kaos (Principiel ka hapur nje teme te tille). Prandaj ate degjenerim e sjell mos-rregullesia, mungesa e padrejtesis, etj...dhe nuk e sjell fakti se ekziston vullneti i lire.

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje Veshtruse...  :buzeqeshje: 

Ke shume te drejte ne shume gjera qe thua por ama un pervec se fola per zotin dhe cilesite e tija, fola gjithashtu edhe per idene e kohes. Koha si zhvillim linear dhe i paracaktuar( ne fete teiste), dhe koha si zhvillim ciklik ne fete jo teiste( hinduism, ke sistemin e kastave(caste) vdes rilind ne dicka tjeter, ne buddhism po ashtu, pra koha esht ciklike dhe e pafundme ne vetvete). Cfar po mundohem te them esht se ne fete teiste ke nje kohe lineare qe eshte koha qe ne po jetojm ka dhe nje kohe eterne dhe te pafundme qe esht koha e zotit. Zoti ka ekzistuar gjithmone(fete perendimore) dhe esht gjithmon aty. Ky esht fakt shume i rendesishem kur i jepen cilesite ketit Zot. 

Tani ne fete tesite ka nje judgment day, gjithcka esht e shkruajtur pra zoti di gjithcka. Ne krishterim thuhet se emrat e atyre qe do shkojn ne parajse jane te shkruajtura. Pra miresia e ketij zoti ku ekziston nqs gjithcka esht e parapercaktuar? Edhe pse ti mund te thuash fare mire, more ky zot te ka dhene jete, un them se ai zot po tallet me mua sepse un nuk kam free will sipas kesaj ideje ku gjithcka esht e parapercaktuar. Ose me mire kam nje iluzion te nje free will. Mendo Alegorine e Shpelles te Platos. Car ndodh aty,po i bie shkurt se kjo esht teme ne vetvete...Plato e ndan boten ne 2 dege te ndryshme, po e them anglisht se keshtu e kam mesuar... world of appearance dhe intelligible world... ora aparancat dhe ajo qe esht me tej bota e mendimit. Keto dy dege kan nga dy nen dege se cila.. aparance ka nje qe se mbas mend dhe nje qe quhet eikasia(ne greqisht te vjeter me duket se esht imazh), dhe intelligible world, ka dy te tjerat, dia noesis dhe noesis qe esht forma me e larte ose "insight". Tani tek shpella prap...   kemi njerezit ne shpelle qe gjithcka (cdo njohuri) e bazojn tek shikimi vetem sepse ata mund te shofim vetem hijen. Kemi nje flake qe simbolizon te verteten "truth" te shtremberuar, dhe ca si tip kukullash qe levizin mbas zjarrit. Pra njeriu esht injorant dhe esht i manipular. Kur ai miku  :buzeqeshje:  (filozofi e kam fjalen) del nga shpella dhe shef boten e jashtme, djellin  -->           ( djellin mos harrojm qe e shef vetem nepermjet refleksionit te ujit, sepse djelli rapresenton te verteten absolute dhe qe nuk mund te arrihet ne greqine e lashte[filozofi me te verteten absolute ka nje marredhenie asimptotike].)    -->        ai mahnitet dhe mendon te kthehet mbrapsht e ti thote budallenjeve te tjere te dalin perjashta. Mirepo kur kthehet mbrapsht ai nuk shef dot (nga dielli shkoi ne erresire te menjehershme) dhe ata budallenjte i thone, ne zvime lart se shif se je katandis ti dhe kjo tregon injorancen e njerezeve she shume gjera te tjera qe mbase nuk jane relevante ne kete bisede. Tani Plato kete e perdori ne shume shkrime qe ai shkruan per teismin dhe per nje zot te mire e te plotfuqishem etj. Mirepo kjo qe ne kuadrin e greqise se lashte. Kristianizmi dhe fete e tjera e morren cfar Plato tha dhe me vone Aristoteli(mos harrojm qe doktrina Aristoteliane sundoi mbi 1000 vjet ne evrope) dhe e implemtuan ne fene e tyre. Mirepo ky implemtim solli shume kontradikta sepse menyra se si Plato shkruan per teizmin eshte me shume ne fraza te nje te vertete absolute dhe te gjerave ideale se sa te nje zoti te mirfillte.Nje gje te ngjashme ben dhe teologu gjerman Tillich kur ne simboliken e besimit ai shkruan jo tamam per zotin po me shume per simbolin qe rapresenton ky zot... Pra ne fe jane marre gjithe keto ide kallup sic jane dhe jane implemtuar direkt prandaj shume kristiane Augustini, Aquina apo edhe Anselmi kane shkruajtur per kontradiktat e zotit me idene e krijimit dhe pse duhej nje krijim nqs gjitchka esht e paracaktuar, dhe shume predikime te tjera. ME duket se ne kete forum vura re edhe ate punen e zotit qe krijon nje gur qe se ngren dot, per kete ka shkruajtur Anselmi (dhe me duket se ai e ka then i pari).  

Miresia e zotit ekziston nqs ai nuk di se cfar ndodh me ty. Psh kemi nje krijese X qe ben dicka Y dhe qe vetem ajo krijese e di. Ne kete rast zoti nuk esht i gjithditur pasi i nuk di se cfar kjo krijese eshte duke bere. Nqs zoti e di se cfar po ben kjo krijese,  ai esht i gjithditur, dhe me teper nqs zoti esht i gjithditur ti si person nuk ke free will te mirfillte, ose kthehmi prap tek kukulla ose me mire ne termat e allegorise se shpelles. 

per punen e feve lindore ajo esht teme ne vete.. do pergjigjem shkurt ksaj rradhe... ideja esht sic thashe me gurut, ose ato titujt qe kane ne hinduism Ramanaya etj. KEta jane mjeshtra qe kane dishepujt e tyre, dicka e tille as qe mendohet te kete ne krishterim(te pakten ne kishen katolike dhe ortodokse), ka vetem zoti jezu krishti edhe kaq. Mjafton te shikosh se shume nga shenjtoret qe ke kisha i ka urryer me perpara, dhe shenjtor behesh kush e di se sa vjet mbasi ke vdekur. Shif "Padre Pio", per punen e stigmates qe ai pati e perndoqen sikur ishte ndonje satanist e jo nje prift. Sot e kesaj dite ai nuk esht shenjtor akoma. Ne hinduism keta mjeshtrat ose guru jane me shume se prifterinj , ne buddhism keta mjeshtra kane arritur te ashtuquajturin "enlightment"(deri diku) pra analogjia sikur dikush ne kishe thote un takova zotin e zhdukin menjehere. Pra mbase jam shprehur gabim me pare... duhet te kisha thene tolerance se sa liberale. Nje fakt tjeter eshte qe ne hinduizm psh ke tre zoter kryesore, shiva vishnu krishna, shiva me duket se eshte zoti i mire qe shkaterron te keqen dhe njeri nga ata te dy esht zoti qe esht pergjegjes per te keqen ne bote. Pra konceptimi esht tjeter. Nuk ke zot te gjithditur   (te pakten sic cilesohet ne fete perendimore)      sepse vete zoti ne nje menyre ekziston ne te njejten kohe qe ti je duke ekzistuar, koha esht vetem ciklike dhe infinite... ndersa sic thashe me pare zoti ne krishterim esht ne nje kohe tjeter ( si te themi ne nje dimension tjeter kohor qe eshte komplet indipendent nga koha jone)

Persa i perket punes se denigrimit se shoqerise kjo esht nje ceshtje akoma me e thelle qe ka te bej me esencializmin dhe konstruktivizmin social te shoqerise. (Essentialism dhe Social Constructivism), ne terma te tjere Relativja dhe Absolutja. 
Ne shoqerine e sotme gjithcka esht relative.. nuk ka me essenca por materiale. Nuk do thellem me tej ne kete teme se do devijoj neper vende te tjera por ideja esht ketu.... ne amerik ke nje komb qe nuk ka FE.. lere ate in god we trust e futja kot... shif cbehet... Massachusets pranon martesen gay, nje bishop gay zgjidhet , lejohet blerja e mamase si me thone(surrogate motherhood) lejohet aborti ne 90 % te rasteve... dhe shume gjera te tjera jane duke u konsideruar(shitja e femijeve njera nga keto)... pra ke nje shoqeri pa standarte. Cfar mund te konsideroheshe para 40 vjetesh si dicka immorale tani esht dicka komplet morale(hmm varet me shume se morale dicka e pranueshme).... dhe gjerat qe jane immorale ose te papranueshme sot jane ne procesin per tu bere te pranueshme ne te ardhmen... pra ke nje shoqeri relative qe nuk ka standarte, nuk ka te verteta nuk ka essenca. Ideja qe ketu ne kete vend nuk ka fe automatikisht sjell vullnetin e lire dhe automatikisht sjell lirine dhe me vone gjith keto gjera qe thashe me siper. 

naten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FLORIRI

pershendetje dhe me te vertete nje teme shume e bukur ne fushen e psikologjise.
per mua termi vullnet eshte nje prej termave shume domethenese dhe nuk jam dakort me ata qe i bejne percaktimet e prera sikur shkruan SHEGA E KUQE qe vullneti i lire eshte shpirti i njeriut nje thenie shume e gabuar kur ne per shpirtin dim shume pak gjera SEPSE AQ NA ESHTE LEJUAR TE DIME.Nen kendveshtrimin tim rreth ketij aspekti percaktoj dy raste te miren dhe te keqen sepse pervec ketyre dy rasteve nuk mund te besh asgje tjeter me vullnetin e lire .Cdo inciative ne jete eshte te besh mire apo te besh keq,dhe nga kjo del ne menyre te prere qe vullneti i lire eshte dicka qe i eshte dhene vetem njeriut dhe per kete gje do ti kerkohet llogari. dhe nga kjo del qe me te vertete eshte dikush qe do te na kerkoje llogari dhe ky eshte vetem allahu zoti i madheruar ai qe krijoi njeriun me vullnet te lire .
me respekt per juve Floriri.

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje te gjitheve... 
desha te them dy gjera perpara se te jap pergjigjen time... kjo nuk esht teme e psikologjise por nje teme komplet filozofike ne kuptimin te mirfillte... ska neurone e gjera te tjera ketu...as statistike e devijime standarte... ka vetem medim deduktiv dhe jo induktiv... racionalizm dhe jo empiricizm

persa i perket punes se shpirtit ne mund te dime pak por themi shume... shpirti esht dicka shume e forte dhe qe shkruhet shume gjere ne fete lindore... ne hinduhism ke brahmin qe eshte nje fjale tjeter per shpirtin ke karma qe vendos te mirat dhe te keqiat e te tjere... Ne veda-t dhe ne bahadvagita flitet shume gjere per shpirtrat dhe se si universi esht nje shpirt i madh e te tjere. Ne hinduizm krijimi nuk esht si ne fete perendimore , por krijimi eshte nga fjala "OM". THuhet qe kjo fjale kur shqiptohet permban cdo lloj tingulli te mundshem.. nesje nuk jam duke e zgjatur.. por per shpirtin ka jashtzakonisht shume te pakten ne filozofi e teologji... persa i perket psikologjise nuk mund te kete shpirt aty kur gjithcka shprehet me neurone e me statistika, dhe ku konkluzioni arrihet me metoda induktive. 
sa per allahun dhe zotin e madheruar mendoj se kjo nuk esht nje pergjigje per kete teme... as nga ana psikologjike dhe as nga ana filozofike por vetem nga ana fetare.... te lutem me shpjego me shume ne menyre analitike dhe jo fetare nqs keto gjera qe juve thoni me siper kontradiktojn apo jo. Feja duhet te harrohet per nje moment dhe te kritikohet ose te mbrohet.. per ne mbrotjen qe ti ben duhet te japesh argumenta shume me te fuqishme se sa tautologjira.  

Per te miren dhe te keqen nuk esht vetem aty, ka imorale, ka morale ka dhe amorale (as mire as keq). Po te lexosh Kantin dhe shume shkrime qe ai ka per "Retributive Justice" ose ne shqip ideja e nje krimi qe ti e paguan me po te njejten monedhe... nuk esht tamam kjo ne shqip po sdi si ta the me mire.. nesje Kanti flet shume per punen e gjerave morale, imorale dhe amorale.. dhe i ndan keto ne kategori te tjera.... mjafton te lexosh(grounding for the metaphysics of morals)... esht nje liber shume i shkurter ne krahasim me shume tekste filozofike per ama ka shume material.. Aty pervec se Kanti hedh bazat ne "justice" ai shopreh dhe idene e amorales(ai nuk esht i pari por ka tekste shume me te vjetra qe shprehin kete ide por jo sic e frazon ai)... dhe me vone per punen e standarteve, pra si cilesohet e mira dhe si cilesohet e keqja.. jane keto gjera universale apo jane thjesht gjera relative qe ndryshojn...(kam folur me siper ne shkrimin paraardhes per punen e amerikes dhe te standarteve ne shoqeri). Pra nqs e mira ndryshon si ndryshon kendveshtrimi me punen e allahut ne drejtim te vullnetit te lire?

ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## armandovranari

cyclotomic, pershendetje!

Fete lindore (aziatike dhe indiane) ndryshojne prej Krishterimit, Judaizmit dhe Myslimanizmit sepse te parat nuk jane monoteiste, disa prej tyre as nuk mund te konsiderohen fe', por vec shpjegime kozmogonike te botes ose paketa rregullash morale. 
Fete monteiste bazohen tek ideja e nje Zoti te vetem, qe ka krijuar cdo gje, qe di cdo gje, i kudondodhur, i perjetshem, i mire, etj. Ky eshte dallim shume i madh.
Ne konceptin monoteist te Zotit gjejme nje skeme te tille:
Zoti ka krijuar gjithcka ne bote, dhe te miren dhe te keqen, krijoi njeriun dhe do e shperbleje ate sipas jetes qe ka bere. Ne tekstet perkatese jepet shume qarte se cfare eshte e mira dhe cfare eshte e keqja. Njeriu eshte I LIRE te zgjedhe si te doje ne kete bote, por ama ai ka per tu vleresuar ne boten tjeter. Shpirti i njeriut eshte mbartesi i tij ne boten tjeter. Keto fe (monoteiste) jane pra shume here me te perqendruara tek Shpirti sesa ato aziatiket, Shpirti ketu eshte ne themel te doktrines se tyre.

Ideja qe Zoti di dhe ben gjithcka krijon nje paradoks ne logjiken e njeriut. Nese Zoti di cdo detaj te jetes sime, nese ai e di qe une do kryej nje veprim te caktuar, apo do mbaj nje qendrim te caktuar, atehere si mund te jem une i lire? Vete fakti qe rrjedha e jetes sime dihet prej dikush tjeter me ben automatikisht jo te lire ne zgjedhjet e mia ne jete. Por ky dikush ketu eshte Zoti. 
Kjo per mua nuk perben problem  perderisa asnje njeri tjeter ose une vete nuk e di rrjdhen e jetes sime atehere cdo gje eshte ne rregull. Fakti qe Zoti eshte ne gjendje te paradije jeten time nuk do te thote se ai e ka diktuar ate. 

Pra, keto doktrina fetare theksojne forte faktin se njeriu eshte i lire ne jete. Zoti u ka dhene njerezve nje dhurate shume te vyer, LIRINE. Ai ka shpallur doktrinen e drejte dhe moralin e drejte per njerezit dhe cilido zgjedh me vullnetin e vet ta zbatoje ose jo. Nese njeriu nuk do ishte i lire te zgjidhte me vulnet te lire,  keto shpallje nuk do kishin kuptim, perderisa ato jane ftese per te zgjedhur (ato nuk jane diktime) ate nenkuptojne liri per te zgjedhur.

Shen Agostini vuri re se me logjike eshte e veshtire ti afrohesh besimit tek Zoti, logjika njerezore na ben te gjejme kontradikta si. psh pse Zoti krioji te keqen, a nuk eshte ai vecse i mire? Ose kjo puna e lirise. Por logjika njerezore nuk eshte hyjnore apo jo? Logjika njerezore nuk eshte i vetmi mjet per te kuptuar boten dhe per te zgjedhur moralin e duhur ne jete. 
Psh Paradoksin : A mund Zoti te krijoje nje gur qe s'mund ta ngrej dot? Ketu eshte pikerisht logjika qe na merr me qafe. Formulimi i nje pyetje te tille eshte gabim dhe sipas logjikes (por nuk dallohet ne pamje te pare- edhe une e kma permendur tek Rubrika Rebuset) Sepse pyetja paraqitet ndryshe keshtu :
A mund Zoti ..... te mos mund ..... (te ngrje gurin) Pra dhe logjikisht eshte gabim nje shtrim i tille apo jo?

MIdis Platonit, Sokratit dhe feve Monoteiste ka shume ngjashmeri, por Sokrati fliste me gjuhen e filozofise, ishte tamam si skllavi qe sheh diellin dhe perpiqet tua shpjegoje shokeve, ndersa me fete monotesite eshte njeriu i thjeshte qe flet per te gjithe njerezit e tjere me gjuhen e jetes se peditshme. Feja me sakte dhe me e plote eshte Myslimanizmi (per mua) dhe ketu kemi nje shapllje nga vete Zoti , Allahu xh.sh. te asaj se cfare duhet besuar dhe si duhet vepruar ne jete. Eshte vete Zoti qe na jep shjegimin dhe jo skllavi i shpelles, eshte njeriu i thjeshte jo filozofi athinas.

Per mua Shpirti dhe ideja e lirise jane themele te doktrines fetare monoteiste. Logjika shpesh here na genjen si tek puna e gurit.
une vete jam per besim te drejteperdrejte tek shpalljet qe vijne drejt e prej Zotit, leximi i veprave te tjera, te ben te hallakatsh me shume. Kur'ani eshte shapllje e drejteperdrejte e Allahut dhe si i tille eshte burimi i pare, kryesor ku njeriu duhet te marre dije per keto gjera. Me vone mund ti zgjerosh njohjurite po te duash dhe me literature shtese.

Ps. Padre Pio me duket se u shenjterua disa vjet pas vdekjes, per sherbimet e tij te shquara ndaj njerezimit, stigmatat nuk ia zinin shume ne goje.

----------

